# hydroton?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get some hydroton? Im located in Ontario Canada and i have checked rona, home depot, canadian tire and wal mart with no success.
Any suggestions?




Thanks,
Ben


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Ben,

Black Jungle sells Terra Lite, it's similar: http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... y_Code=SUB

Josh's Frogs sells Hydroton: http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/index.php ... 38e83d555a

Sometimes you can find it on eBay as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Look up 'Hydroponics Supply" in the yellow pages for your area. You probably have a store near you.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Use this search to find the closest supplier(s) of Hydroton in your area...

http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/wheretobuy.html


Good luck.

Bill


----------

